# First natural period after IVF - when does it appear?



## anniemc (Nov 2, 2010)

Hi ladies

Ive just been through my first ivf back in feb - alas it was cancelled after egg collection due to an irregular lining.  im waiting to start the second one - but a bit confused about what's going on now . . . .

I had a bleed once I came off the progesterone.  But its now CD 33 of that cycle and Im usually a 27 day girl.  Can anyone help shed light on the normal time it takes for the first natural period after IVF to appear?  Desperately wanting to get on with things!!    Also, if it doesnt appear at all - (an acupuncturist told me it may not) - does your clinic induce it with drugs?  

Many thanks all, 
x


----------



## hopefullass (Mar 16, 2011)

It should appear naturally if your normally regular. 
? stress/ worry is delaying it, this happend to me.


----------



## lindylou1 (Feb 3, 2011)

Hi anniemc,

It's pretty normal to be late after tx. I am usually regular as clockwork every 24 days. I bled before I got to my OTD then my next AF after my failed ivf cycle was over a week late and I know of other girls who have been even later. All the hormones we pump into outrselves disrupts our cycles. I know it's frustrating when you want to get things moving again. We spend so long not wanting to see AF until we are waiting for it to arrive so we can start tx. If in doubt call your clinic for advice but try not to worry, I'm sure it will arrive in due course. 

Lynn xx


----------



## anniemc (Nov 2, 2010)

Hi Ladies, 
thanks for your replies.  It did finally show up.  I went for acupuncture, and he triggered it to arrive.  Turned up the next day!  love acupuncture - like magic!  
Good luck both, and thanks again xx


----------

